# Algun compilador bueno para pic basic



## Mac (Feb 22, 2009)

buenas noches a todos, alguien que me pueda recomendar un compilador bueno para pic basic y que no sea dificil de instalar por favor

gracias

Mac


----------



## Tratante (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola

Yo uso el Pic Basic http://www.melabs.com/products/pbc.htm


----------



## berto198 (Feb 24, 2009)

hola,pic simulator ide ,entorno de desarrollo que trae un compilador para basic,muy facil de usar,te adjunto un tutorial ,no es mio ,la fuente es www.ucontrol.com.ar,espero te sirva,puedes descargar una version del programa gratis(demo)pero que te serviraba perfectamente en www.oshonsoft.com


----------

